# Looking for resin castings of Revell`s Beatles kits.



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I tried the Swap & Sell but not alot of response.Now there are 3 of us here looking for these.If anyone can help us.
Thanks!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Some time ago the Revell resin issue of the Beatles was sold on E-Bay at $25.00 each.I think that the drummer's head could be improved.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They are on ebay right NOW...Fogeddaboudit sold fot $300.00+
All 4 Kits in one auction..
http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-REVELL-BEA...433?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c3606b41
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

And here is a single of Paul...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-McCartney-...421?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230e8a90cd

...and Ringo...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ringo-Starr-rar...725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230e8a91fd

Mcdee


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

McD- Those are the plastic kits. Biz. stated that he was looking for resin castings, which I've never seen or heard of being done, have you?


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Yes. I bought resin copies of the Revell Beatles kits maybe 15 years ago. I still have them.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanx McD !! As much as I`d love to own originals I just can`t afford them.I need to win a lottery! lol I appreciate your help. :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OKCmike said:


> McD- Those are the plastic kits. Biz. stated that he was looking for resin castings, which I've never seen or heard of being done, have you?


Yeah I have heard of the Resin kits but have never seen them
I figured the Real Deal Originals would be cool:thumbsup:
I also checked on Ebay for the Resins, but alas there were none...But I keep on the lookout for them:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Save your money, dont buy junk, sometimes test shots or restorable kits do pop up ebay , I got all 4 testshots off ebay.
STAMP OUT JUNK!!!!

Randy


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, ok guys, I would love to have some well done resin cast figures of the Fab Four, as for the original plastic kits I had them all back in the 60's and remember not really caring for the likenesses at all.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I bought the resin kits off of eBay for $25 each. Here's what they look like:

http://www.lowbudgetrecords.com/models/The%20Beatles.html

I don't remember the seller's name, but I posted it somewhere on this board last summer if you want to do a search for it.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Two ways to get the resin versions off of eBay - One seller in Taiwan regularly puts up a prepainted set - they usually go for $120 - 150. There is another gentleman who sells them for $25 each, or will sell parts if you need them - I needed a guitar for a John lennon figure but was able to upgrade before he and I settled on a price for a resin copy. I could try to see if I kept my correspondance with him to find his seller's name.
Within the past year I sold a couple of the test shots for about $90 ea. but they were Ringo and Paul McCartney, which are the more common ones. I bought my original Ringo MIB for $40 in a Buy It Now five years ago, and got the other three built up for $180 three years ago. I found another John to replace the one missing the guitar in a foreign auction for less than $60 and sold the one I had for $80 - my point is if you are vigilant and patient, you can find a deal for the originals.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

OKCmike said:


> Oh, ok guys, I would love to have some well done resin cast figures of the Fab Four, as for the original plastic kits I had them all back in the 60's and remember not really caring for the likenesses at all.


These would be resin knock-offs of the original kit. The likenesses are not going to change, and the quality of the parts is more often than not inferior. They also can shrink in the recast process.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The guy on ebay went by the name (mr.scary1) which I can't seem to find anymore on ebay...hmmmmmm!

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if the bodies are okay.It seems that the head is almost always the weakest part of the plastic figure kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd much rather have the originals even if I had to buy parts lots and gradually gather the parts. Resin recasts wouldn't even be on my radar....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> Some time ago the Revell resin issue of the Beatles was sold on E-Bay at $25.00 each.I think that the drummer's head could be improved.


That's true in real life as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> I wonder if the bodies are okay.It seems that the head is almost always the weakest part of the plastic figure kit.


Paul seems to be in great shape. Not sure about Ringo, I haven't seen him in years. John & George's bodies are probably in terrible shape at this point, and, as it turns out, George's head _was _the weakest part.
[/gallows humor]


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention - somebody has been putting up Paul and Ringo originals on the sprue with instruction but no box on ebay for the past few months. Apparently he has a huge stash - starting bid is usually around $50 and they haven't been going for much more than that lately.
Also, here is an auction for one of the hardest to get, George:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1964-Re...419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a59ba773


----------

